# We are not English, we are French



## DearPrudence

Goedenavond, iedereen 

Ik heb een twijfeling.
Hoe moet ik zeggen:*
"We are not English, we are French"*

of we een groep mannen en vrouwen zijn:
*"We zijn niet Engels, we zijn Frans"
"We zijn niet Engelse, we zijn Fransmannen"* ? :-/

Een is het anders of we een groep vrouwen alleen zijn?
(in the singular form, it would be different I think, so I guess it will also be different in the plural form, right? )

Bedankt voor jullie help  
And feel free to correct my mistakes


----------



## muis

"We zijn niet Engels, we zijn Frans" Is een correcte zin;
"We zijn geen Engelsen, we zijn Fransen" Is ook een correcte zin en betekent vrijwel hetzelfde.
Beide zinnen geven geen informatie over het geslacht. Het kan zowel mannelijk, vrouwelijk als gemengd zijn 

De tweede zin klopt niet. Ik begrijp niet zo goed wat je ermee wil zeggen. Wil je aangeven dat je geen groep engelse vrouwen bent, maar een groep fransmannen?


----------



## DearPrudence

Hoi en welkom, muis 

Eerste, bedankt 

Het was niet begrijpelijk voor mij want ik denkte dat in:
"Ik ben Fransman / Franse"
was "Fransman / Franse" een naamwoord, en niet een adjectivisch.
(and therefore, as a noun, it had to agree with the subject, unlike an adjective that would be after the verb)



> De tweede zin klopt niet. Ik begrijp niet zo goed wat je ermee wil zeggen. Wil je aangeven dat je geen groep engelse vrouwen bent, maar een groep fransmannen?


Ik zal voornamen nemen om begrijpelijker te zijn:

Paul, Tom & Phil:
*"We zijn niet Engels(en), we zijn Frans(en)* ?

Paul, Tom & Mary:
*"We zijn niet Engels(en), we zijn Frans(en) ?*

(of ik je begrijp goed)

Mary, Sophie & Yvonne:
*"We zijn niet Engels(en), we zijn Frans(en)"* ?

also work if I get you right?


> Beide zinnen geven geen informatie over het geslacht. Het kan zowel mannelijk, vrouwelijk als gemengd zijn



Thanks for your help


----------



## muis

Thanks & no problem 

Your sententces are correct now;
But, you should use 'niet + Engels_' and 'geen + Engelsen'. If you mix them up it's not correct anymore. You can check it in my first post


----------



## DearPrudence

Oops, ik had het niet gezien 
Thank you very much once again


----------



## HKK

DearPrudence said:


> Het was niet begrijpelijk voor mij want ik denkte dat in:
> "Ik ben Fransman / Franse"
> was "Fransman / Franse" een naamwoord, en niet een adjectivisch.
> (and therefore, as a noun, it had to agree with the subject, unlike an adjective that would be after the verb)



DearPrudence, I don't want to patronize you in any way, but I think these technical things may be hard to discuss in Dutch. So I will write in English.

You were right. 'Fransman', 'Franse' and 'Fransen' are nouns. This may be confusing because the last two forms are identical to or resemble the adjective 'Frans(e)'.

NOUNS
Fransman (male sing.)
Franse (female sing.)
Fransen (plural*)

ADJECTIVE
Frans(e), according to the same rules as any Dutch adjective.

*I'm not sure if
Wij zijn Fransen.
sounds natural for a group of female speakers. Specially because I've never heard a group of girls comment on their nationality in Dutch


----------



## DearPrudence

HKK said:


> DearPrudence, I don't want to patronize you in any way, but I think these technical things may be hard to discuss in Dutch. So I will write in English.


No problem 

"Fransman" becoming "Fransen" was not obvious to me 

Thank you


----------



## Joannes

Voor meisjes kan je ook *Française* zeggen (meervoud: *Françaises*). Maar om één of andere reden klinkt *wij zijn Françaises* me toch raar in de oren (doch met dezelfde voetnoot als HKK ); anderzijds klinkt *ik ben Française* me voor het enkelvoud natuurlijker dan *ik ben Franse*.. 

Er is natuurlijk ook nog de nooduitgang *wij komen uit Frankrijk*..


----------

